# Blairstown NJ hutch AR Williams value?



## wedigforyou (Oct 24, 2016)

Can anyone give me a ballpark value on a hutch from Blairstown NJ Williams? Retains some scratches and marks near bottom even after a cut and polish. Thanks, Ann


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2016)

Hutch site has 1 pictured/Listed & calls it Scarse. I would guess a price of maybe $30-60. Just my opinion. LEON.

http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------

